# Wyandotte chickens?



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

I've been doing some reasearch on some breeds of chickens to get and keep around here to keep bugs down and have some good fresh eggs. One breed I am particularly interested in is Wyandotte. I like the colors, which is important because my mother wants, in her words, "_a pretty chicken, because pretty chickens are what counts in a show!!_". They are definitely beautiful, but are they worth it? For anyone who has them, are they good layers? Do they brood well? If need be, how good is the meat?

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I have one. She's a golden. She's gets really broody but I don't know if that's just her or if that is a breed characteristic. I have also had a silver. She was never broody. I don't know how she tasted...I'm not even sure we've eaten her yet.


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

I have silver laced wyandots and buff orpingtons. The wyandots are broody. I have an older hen who'll hatch a clutch every year (that's why she's still alive at almost 6). We are in northern Ohio and I find that they don't lay very well in the winter; awesome in the summer. I've tryed all the tricks, no change. The buffs are AWESOME layers year round. They're a nice big hen that lay big brown eggs. I usually get more eggs than I have chickens off the buffs. Plus the hens will dress 5 to 7 pounds.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree with nagismom.I have had them and they are pretty just not wonderful layers in the winter.My buff orpingtons are though!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

We have golden wyandottes- just got them in june as chicks- they just started laying a month ago. We get 4 eggs a day(8 chickens). Everyone else's chickens have stopped laying that I have talked to around here so we are feeling blessed. The trick is getting to the eggs before they freeze here in northern minnesota!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I busted the only one I have cracking/eating eggs today...I hope she decides to change her ways. ARRGGHH...


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

We have a golden laced wyandotte hen and haven't experienced any broodiness issues. I got 6 more but they are pullets at this point.

I would agree that the Buff Orpingtons are better bad weather layers but have to admit I like the temperament of the golden laced which is why we got some more.

We are trying Wellsummers - they are a pretty breed and supposed to be hardy for homesteading. Got 5 pullets and a cockerel in the brooder right now too.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I have four silver laced wyandottes. I chose them for their looks as I think that they are very pretty. I have heard that they are very broody chickens but I would not know because I dont have a rooster. Mine lay beautiful medium sized brown eggs in the summer and fall, but lay less and less when winter comes. Right now my four have completely stopped laying, but I think they will start again in the spring when it warms up. They really nice birds.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

hummm,,,why not get both breeds and have the best of both,, :idea: broody and layers into winter... :laugh:


----------

